# Christmas carols



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Which is your favorite Christmas carols? If you like carols, please share. Mine is good old Silent Night.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh gosh - it's hard to find one that doesn't become my 'favourite' the moment it leaps into my mind.

I am always pleased when the more unusual ones pop up. So I'll choose the old Basque carol, with words by Sabine Baring-Gould, *The Angel Gabriel from Heaven Came*, performed here by The Sixteen.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

O Holy Night
Silent Night
Away in a Manger
Joy to the World
O Come All Ye Faithful


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My personal favorite is Es ist ein Ros entsprungen.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

When I was a child, the midnight mass at Christmas started with carols. Two that stood out were "O Little Town of Bethlehem" and "Angels We Have Heard on High".

One of my other favourites is The Sussex Carol. This version is by Maddy Prior who has done a number of folk hymns and carols with the Carnival Band.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Leontyne Price "It came upon a midnight clear''


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I like modal Christmas carols, such as What Child Is This (especially when it's sung with the Dorian sixth) and God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen, which has an Aeolian feel to it. The modality creates a charming sense of antiquity...and the first Christmas was a long time ago, so the old-fashioned sound seems appropriate in a Christmas carol! 

If anyone has any suggestions for modal Christmas music, please let me know.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Such a good Christmas album by Luciano Pavarotti.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​*The Glorious Sound of Christmas.*
Eugene Ormandy conducting.

One with wonderful carols also.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

_In the bleak midwinter_ for me please.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Please check this out if you like carols:






Beautiful John Rutter piece, do you echo with it?


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

for me, its O Holy Night. I'm singing that one as a duet this year, too.


----------



## Lensky (May 8, 2016)

I really like the polish christmas traditions and this is a lovely Cd by W. Ochman and *Teresa Zylis-Gara*. She is one of my favorites ;-)














EAN: 5902547003467​


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Nebo i Z'emlya (Небо и Земля)/Heaven and Earth*

One of my favorite Christmas carols is a Russian-Ukrainian kolyadka колядка (carol) with the above title.

Here are two very different versions, the first sung by the Don Cossacks under Sergei Jaroff. (First tenors the world over, eat your hearts out.)






For those who prefer a more traditional Christmas sound (or the absence of a "take no prisoners" approach, better said), here is the same tune beautifully sung by the Novokuznetsk Choir






:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Another very favourite :

Mille Cherubini in Coro - Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's my favourite Welsh carol - apart from Carol Vorderman, that is. _Tua Bethlem Dref_, or "Let's go to the town of Bethlehem"


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> Oh gosh - it's hard to find one that doesn't become my 'favourite' the moment it leaps into my mind.
> 
> I am always pleased when the more unusual ones pop up. So I'll choose the old Basque carol, with words by Sabine Baring-Gould, *The Angel Gabriel from Heaven Came*, performed here by The Sixteen.


Lovely! Did you notice the "most highly flavored gravy"?

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I love the German carol "Still, still." In the gullet of the sometimes-great, sometimes-freaky German (not Russian) bass Ivan Rebroff, it becomes a showpiece for his voice, which is a combination of Yma Sumac, a normal baritone, and a basso profundo/oktavist/октавист such as Vladimir Miller. Anyway.






Here's a nice version not oversung by the Mormon Tabernacle Choir which lacks the freak factor of Rebroff's version:






Wishing today all here the blessings of your God (and mine) and Peace on Earth to all.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## BenjiBass (Dec 25, 2016)

Mine is O Come, O Come Emmanuel. Basically the arrangement by Pentatonix


----------

